# Whats so good about the VC



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

On paper (from what i have seen:read they dont look so great. But they seem to win alot. Are all VC just amazing payer or am i missing something?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The easiest way to destroy a unit in WFB is to break it and pursue... that is one major disadvantage that they dont have.
A lot of armies rely on SCR to help break enemies and dont actually do all that much damage... which VC can all but ignore since they can just raise up more troops when they take small amounts of casualities. They also never have to worry about fear/terror/panic so certain army types just dont work against them.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, Tim/Steve said it well. With their basic guys so cheap, and so easily re-raised, Armies that rely on static combat res have a very hard time. The best way to beat them is huge amounts of damage and SCR, as quickly as possible, and then get all those extra kills from the VC losing combat. Meanwhile, shooting heavy armies also have problems, as they can't force panic tests as normal - undead troops are so reliable, you don't have to worry about weather they'll panic or fail a fear test. The VC can just soak up quite a lot of causalties, before it really matters to them. 

Daemons are a similar sort of story, but with a twist. Like VCs, they also are all ITP, all fear (or terror) causing, and all unbreakable. The difference is, while VC rely on their own SCR to hold the enemy, and a few very good units to do the damage, Daemons can all fight. So they're adding a good amount of Active CR, and ward saves for protection, to the mix, which makes it even harder to get enough CR to cause them casualties.

However, all things have their weaknesses. The right combination of units, and good generalship, will always win out, but they are still hard nuts to crack


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow I thought the combat resolution thing was bad because it is so easy to wipe out units and if you kill the general the army is basicly done.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yes, but also the sheer customisation of Vampires is another thing, and where you get customisation you get abusion and of course there are loads of awesome vamps out their with avatar of death, red fury, beguile, dreadlance on zombie dragon and im pretty sure you could create an awesome level 4 wizard one too


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

VCs losing units in combat happens eventually but not as easily as other armies- I have lost my ogre's general, unit and a mage by charging and then losing combat by 1 and being charged down; VC would have just taken 1W for losing instead of having a chance at being killed. If VC are getting wiped out they probably lost combat by ~10... but if that happens then anyone who isnt stubborn is probably going to break and may either be chased down or unable to rally again(or not given the chance) and could even potentially panic other units into fleeing off the table.

VC require killing... meaning everything on the board has to actually be killed, you cant kill a little and chase away the rest.
Sure the general is very precious but so long as you protect him properly he should be fine (I dont understand VC players who put him front and centre.. he's all I go for in that case) and you probably dont want to use a zombie dragon until 3k or you are risking everything on 1 unit but it does give you a huge number of opportunities.


----------

